# GF is texting a lad from her work



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Firstly, can't believe MODs shut the thread from yesterday -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/242622-gf-texting-lad-her-work.html

Jeez guys we were waiting to hear back from OP :confused1:

@stu8 any news? not like I am nosey or anything :whistling:


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you manage to sleep @stu8.

I certainly didn't waiting for today's update


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Oooooh me too!!!


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

geez stu - i was only joking about the patio

:devil2:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

just-that-ek said:


> Did you manage to sleep @stu8.
> 
> I certainly didn't waiting for today's update


You and me too bro... not had wink


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Haahaa, you c0cks.

Hope you're alright @stu8


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

2004mark said:


> You and me too bro... not had wink


This is more tense then the "who shot Phill Mitchell" fiasco


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

In before OP asks how to remove blood from a carpet...


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Firstly, can't believe MODs shut the thread from yesterday -
> 
> :


You tool lol

Read the last 2 pages , there was a lot of speak about questioning MOD's decision @Milky


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Give him a chance to sniff her knickers, sorry check her texts, before he updates us :scared:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

WardyX11 said:


> You tool lol
> 
> Read the last 2 pages , there was a lot of speak about questioning MOD's decision @Milky


And? I have read, I stand by what I said. Shouldn't have been shut cos other ppl jumped on a thread, went off topic and ruined it.

Thread should not have been shut.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> And? I have read, I stand by what I said. Shouldn't have been shut cos other ppl jumped on a thread, went off topic and ruined it.
> 
> Thread should not have been shut.


Should have removed offending posts imo.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

WardyX11 said:


> You tool lol
> 
> Read the last 2 pages , there was a lot of speak about questioning MOD's decision @Milky


Snitches get stitches


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> And? I have read, I stand by what I said. Shouldn't have been shut cos other ppl jumped on a thread, went off topic and ruined it.
> 
> Thread should not have been shut.


that is your opinion, the thread went massively off topic i just checked and you did not report the off topic posts nor did you try to get it back on topic?? why not?? why would you try to wind the MOD's up by even mentioning us in your original post??



Huntingground said:


> Should have removed offending posts imo.


yea because i have time to remove all of them, no one attempted to bring it back on topic and tell other members to keep it on topic....


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Can anyone give a round up of what went down on the thread? Read the first 3/4 pages then got to @jake87 s comment about fvcking a watermelon and burst into fits of laughter at work which of course attracted attention to myself


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm just in shock a thread that referenced a girl in the shower (presumably all naked, steamy and soapy) in the opening post went on for 24 pages without one person asking for pics.

Is everyone on PCT!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> that is your opinion, the thread went massively off topic i just checked and you did not report the off topic posts nor did you try to get it back on topic?? why not?? why would you try to wind the MOD's up by even mentioning us in your original post??
> 
> yea because i have time to remove all of them, no one attempted to bring it back on topic and tell other members to keep it on topic....


Not trying to wind up anyone, as you say it is just my opinion and still is. Can't say I knew about reporting off topic posts.

Point taken, will do so in future


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> that is your opinion, the thread went massively off topic i just checked and you did not report the off topic posts nor did you try to get it back on topic?? why not?? why would you try to wind the MOD's up by even mentioning us in your original post??
> 
> yea because i have time to remove all of them, no one attempted to bring it back on topic and tell other members to keep it on topic....


The OP did actually mention about his thread going way off topic I think.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

RalphWiggum said:


> Can anyone give a round up of what went down on the thread? Read the first 3/4 pages then got to @jake87 s comment about fvcking a watermelon and burst into fits of laughter at work which of course attracted attention to myself


-OP reads gf's messages

-See's some from unknown work collegaue

-Gf goes on a 'girls night'

-Actually gets fuxked silly all night long by UWC (unconfirmed)

-OP cries himself to sleep (confirmed)

-Thread goes off topic


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is the thing mate, we are damned if we do not act then damned if we do....there is a group of members that seem to think that they can do what ever they want and then just cry MOD abusing powers on here and it is spoiling the board for others, this is going to stop as i have no issue in banning every single one of them.

WilsonR6 thought he could take a swipe at the MODs so he is on a 3 month cooling off period........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yea because i have time to remove all of them, no one attempted to bring it back on topic and tell other members to keep it on topic....


Fair enough Paul, there was loads of them so would have been a balll-ache I suppose.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just-that-ek said:


> The OP did actually mention about his thread going way off topic I think.


yes he did and he PM'd a few MOD's but then understood why it had to be closed. my point is that the people complaining it was closed did nothing to keep it open


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes he did and he PM'd a few MOD's but then understood why it had to be closed. my point is that the people complaining it was closed did nothing to keep it open


Can we keep this on topic please

:surrender: sorry... couldn't resist


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I say ban them but can you pls stop derailin this thread Mr Scarborough otherwise I will report your posts to yourself


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this is the thing mate, we are damned if we do not act then damned if we do....there is a group of members that seem to think that they can do what ever they want and then just cry MOD abusing powers on here and it is spoiling the board for others, this is going to stop as i have no issue in banning every single one of them.
> 
> WilsonR6 thought he could take a swipe at the MODs so he is on a 3 month cooling off period........


It's a slow day in the office, I'll paypal you £5 if you bring that thread back for half an hour


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Back on topic please, thread is actually interesting, had the OP re-surfaced yet i wanna know what happend with his GF lol


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Back on topic please, thread is actually interesting, had the OP re-surfaced yet i wanna know what happend with his GF lol


yeah...agreed, lets not spoil a fooooking exciting thread guys, we all wanna know whats going off...wheres the popcorn.?


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

banjodeano said:


> yeah...agreed, lets not spoil a fooooking exciting thread guys, we all wanna know whats going off...wheres the popcorn.?


Here's the popcorn


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> It's a slow day in the office, I'll paypal you £5 if you bring that thread back for half an hour


ha

no blackmailing a mod!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> I say ban them but can you pls stop derailin this thread Mr Scarborough otherwise I will report your posts to yourself


I was in Scarborough the other week...stayed at Crown Spa Hotel, lovely place, great fish and chips


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Back on topic please, thread is actually interesting, had the OP re-surfaced yet i wanna know what happend with his GF lol


i could watch your signature over and over, sick dodge


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> i could watch your signature over and over, sick dodge


ye its amazing.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes sad that the last thread got sidetracked, I got very tired of reading irrelevant crap for pages and pages. Now What the F is happening with this guy??? Need updates


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I was in Scarborough the other week...stayed at Crown Spa Hotel, lovely place, great fish and chips


Cool. I went their when I was about 10. Got a castle or summit like that hasn't it?


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol did not expect this to get brought back up after it got closed yesterday...

So lastnight was hell... i didnt get a call as usual just a text at the end of the night saying shes got back safe which normally would have been ok but with all the wonder going on in my head its just made it worse.

I woke up in hot sweats about 3 times through the night which im sure is linked to how stressed i am about this haha.

This morning shes been really sweet in texts saying she really misses me etc which is either a good thing OR shes guilty of something and feeling bad already...

Im still sticking to the plan of having a read tonight of all the messages if i get a chance and i can find out just whats going on cause theres no way i can just forget this now. Im not sure theres much else i can add til then really , i will let you all know if this lad has been lapping her out and then i guess ill need someone who can do me a cheap patio lol

:confused1:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

stu8 said:


> Lol did not expect this to get brought back up after it got closed yesterday...
> 
> So lastnight was hell... i didnt get a call as usual just a text at the end of the night saying shes got back safe which normally would have been ok but with all the wonder going on in my head its just made it worse.
> 
> ...


is she normally sweet?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

stu8 said:


> Lol did not expect this to get brought back up after it got closed yesterday...
> 
> So lastnight was hell... i didnt get a call as usual just a text at the end of the night saying shes got back safe which normally would have been ok but with all the wonder going on in my head its just made it worse.
> 
> ...


epic

stop worrying so much, doesnt matter either way

if she has cheated youl save some cash money on xmas presents, and you lget to go sh4g some dirty sl4gs


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

love the way that you have let a bunch of strangers on the internet make you mistrust your missus!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

stu8 said:


> Lol did not expect this to get brought back up after it got closed yesterday...
> 
> So lastnight was hell... i didnt get a call as usual just a text at the end of the night saying shes got back safe which normally would have been ok but with all the wonder going on in my head its just made it worse.
> 
> ...


When you got the text you should of called her, you keep missing opportunities man.

It's understandable, you've got visions of someone doing ya misses. You can't let her see you are effected by this, so gotta stay cool, easier said than done I know. Then check the phone :thumb:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> love the way that you have let a bunch of strangers on the internet make you mistrust your missus!


I think if you read page 1 of his other thread he already had these thoughts. We gave him structured advice.


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm in for helping with the patio


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> I think if you read page 1 of his other thread he already had these thoughts. We gave him structured advice.


i did read, and if he was that bothered about i thought he would of read them then and there


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i did read, and if he was that bothered about i thought he would of read them then and there


didnt have the time to mate or i wouldnt be writing this now would i , was going to scroll to the top of them to see how it started but there was loads and she was coming back....

i feel nervous like its a first date or something after 2 years !!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i did read, and if he was that bothered about i thought he would of read them then and there


I think he bottled it and panicked. first time going through gf's phone is a heart beat raiser. What can I say I'm not proud of myelf


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If alarm bells were ringing (as they clearly were), I'd be very suspicious of her staying over at a work colleges house... perfect cover if she was lying. Not a lot you can do to verify this like you might have done if it was a mutual friend. If she's your average girl though there should be some fb pics she'll be tagged in today. Also ask her how it went, normally people are full of stories after a night out. If she changes the subject then that's not a good sign.

Like @marknorthumbria said though, if she has done the dirty, not a lot you can do about it.

HOWEVER - Chances are she's 100% telling the truth here. At the end of the day there is no evidence to suggest otherwise, other than some text you saw with your own eyes that were innocent.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Cool. I went their when I was about 10. Got a castle or summit like that hasn't it?


it has, and so much more...people do refer to it as the Jewel in the East


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Unless she is usually sweet and saying she misses you thats a red flag right there!

Guilt and being overly nice to the other half is a tell tale sign.


----------



## TheSic (Oct 3, 2013)

Be careful dude... women will **** you over in a heartbeat. They can ruin you.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

barsnack said:


> it has, and so much more...people do refer to it as the Jewel in the East


you back of hols?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> it has, and so much more...people do refer to it as the Jewel in the East


Interesting stuff. I have a vague memory of a golf course just beneath it... probably crazy golf. Can you verify?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

zack amin said:


> you back of hols?


yeah got back lastnight...****ers Ryanair wouldn't let me on my flight cause I had no shoes...finally let me on..at work now...will hit a massive comedown over weekend..but well worth it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

stu8 said:


> Lol did not expect this to get brought back up after it got closed yesterday...
> 
> So lastnight was hell... i didnt get a call as usual just a text at the end of the night saying shes got back safe which normally would have been ok but with all the wonder going on in my head its just made it worse.
> 
> ...


Dude... if you have to go through her texts = no trust = no relationship.

Do we live in a world where our partners can't have friends of the opposite sex??

If she had something to hide, I ASSURE you... she wouldn't let her phone out of her sight (around you) for one min.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Interesting stuff. I have a vague memory of a golf course just beneath it... probably crazy golf. Can you verify?


Mark, infact, Scarborough not only have one Golf Course, but 3

1) North Cliff Golf Course, Burniston Rd, Scarborough, 01723 365920

2) South Cliff Golf Club, The Clubhouse, Deepdale Avenue, Scarborough, 01723 360522

3) Ganton Golf Course, Station Rd, Scarborough, 01944 710329


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Well this isn't going to end well.

I have no idea why you couldn't simply have told her, "hey so and so rang for you while you were in the shower, new guy at work?" You know, like an adult.

Instead you're paranoid and suspicious and suspect her of cheating just cause she had a girls night out and you're planning to go through all her texts, when the only one you've actually read was about *work*?!?! :huh: :confused1:

As @RXQueenie said, if she had something to hide there's no way her phone would have been left around unlocked.

All that's happening is you're coming across as paranoid and controlling. BTW, that heart racing thing, fear, cause you know what you're doing is wrong and it


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Mark, infact, Scarborough not only have one Golf Course, but 3
> 
> 1) North Cliff Golf Course, Burniston Rd, Scarborough, 01723 365920
> 
> ...




Indeed it does, cheers. None seem to be in the foot of the castle though :confused1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> View attachment 137459
> 
> 
> Indeed it does, cheers. None seem to be in the foot of the castle though :confused1:


you would be right Mark, bastards


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Dude... if you have to go through her texts = no trust = no relationship.
> 
> Do we live in a world where our partners can't have friends of the opposite sex??
> 
> If she had something to hide, I ASSURE you... she wouldn't let her phone out of her sight (around you) for one min.


tried reasoning yesterday...got the answer of every man wants to have sex with every woman


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

barsnack said:


> yeah got back lastnight...****ers Ryanair wouldn't let me on my flight cause I had no shoes...finally let me on..at work now...will hit a massive comedown over weekend..but well worth it


what happened to your shoes


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Dude... if you have to go through her texts = no trust = no relationship.
> 
> Do we live in a world where our partners can't have friends of the opposite sex??
> 
> If she had something to hide, I ASSURE you... she wouldn't let her phone out of her sight (around you) for one min.


Oh girls, you continue to believe this lol. It really doesn't work and I think most men will vouch for me here. If you are fit, we want to F%*^ you, so therefore cannnot be friends with you. If we pretend to be friends with you its in hope you have a moment of weakness and need shoulder to cry on so to speak etc 

And not everyone is an expert on cheating, so she may of left her phone by accident or does not infact have anything to hide. We have not established whether she has cheated or cheating, we are waiting for this info from OP.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> tried reasoning yesterday...got the answer of every man wants to have sex with every woman


My wha?

So by that logic every guy on the mixed rugby team I play in and am friends with want's to have sex with me, a prop? I feel their logic is somewhat, um, stupid.

Also, there is nooooo way any of my gay male friends want to have sex with a woman.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well this isn't going to end well.
> 
> I have no idea why you couldn't simply have told her, "hey so and so rang for you while you were in the shower, new guy at work?" You know, like an adult.
> 
> ...


There sure are some paranoid 'boys' on here, they have some wonderful ideas about relationships and spying, apparently the two go together these days


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> My wha?
> 
> So by that logic every guy on the mixed rugby team I play in and am friends with want's to have sex with me, a prop? I feel their logic is somewhat, um, stupid.
> 
> Also, there is nooooo way any of my gay male friends want to have sex with a woman.


yup, and every guy down the rugby club wants to have sex with me...

told the OH about it and he said its something he woul dhave thought about when he was younger, but not in an adult relationship (so its still OK for me to text boys)

PHEW


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

lukeee said:


> There sure are some paranoid *'boys'* on here, they have some wonderful ideas about relationships and spying, apparently the two go together these days


yup


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> My wha?
> 
> So by that logic every guy on the mixed rugby team I play in and am friends with want's to have sex with me, a prop? I feel their logic is somewhat, um, stupid.
> 
> Also, *there is nooooo way any of my gay male friends want to have sex with a woman*.


They're only fooling themselves

Gunna stop this now.

As you were


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Oh girls, you continue to believe this lol. It really doesn't work and I think most men will vouch for me here. If you are fit, we want to F%*^ you, so therefore cannnot be friends with you. If we pretend to be friends with you its in hope you have a moment of weakness and need shoulder to cry on so to speak etc
> 
> And not everyone is an expert on cheating, so she may of left her phone by accident or does not infact have anything to hide. We have not established whether she has cheated or cheating, we are waiting for this info from OP.


Are you on playtime?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Dude... if you have to go through her texts = no trust = no relationship.
> 
> Do we live in a world where our partners can't have friends of the opposite sex??
> 
> If she had something to hide, I ASSURE you... she wouldn't let her phone out of her sight (around you) for one min.


I would normally agree about the = no relationship. But he was happy before and then the text messages has unsettled him, I think he just needs reassurance.

Sometimes suspessions (sp) can be aroused by simple things even in the most stable of relationships.

I understand why he is feeling upset. I have looked through my partners phone probably twice in the last 15 years....sometimes its best to have a quick snoop instead of a convo that could potentially turn into an argument about something that may not even be happening....and then split over trust issues


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

even if the other thread did go a bit off topic at least it served as an entertaining distraction for @stu8 whilst his gf probably had her lips wrapped round some other blokes c0ck


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well this isn't going to end well.
> 
> I have no idea why you couldn't simply have told her, "hey so and so rang for you while you were in the shower, new guy at work?" You know, like an adult.
> 
> ...


I have a female friend who caught her guy out only last Friday because she had suspicion to have a look on his unlocked phone.

Suspicion was well justified too, he send her two slightly different goodnight messages one night (obviously meant for two people), she confronted him, he flatly denied it. So she checked. Turned out he was arranging a sexy evening with some girl.

Idiot didn't lock it, so it does happen.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

lukeee said:


> There sure are some paranoid 'boys' on here, they have some wonderful ideas about relationships and spying, apparently the two go together these days


Maybe it's tren paranoia?

Yes, I particularly like the whole disrespectful to text people of the opposite sex when in a relationship. Anyone that controlling throws up all the red flags and I'd exit the relationship sharpish.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Are you on playtime?


No I'm a big boy sir. I have realistic views on men and in most circumstances they want to have sex with a hot girl, friend or not.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Maybe it's tren paranoia?
> 
> Yes, I particularly like the whole disrespectful to text people of the opposite sex when in a relationship. Anyone that controlling throws up all the red flags and I'd exit the relationship sharpish.


lol they are probably all single anyway sitting in their bedrooms at mummys house waiting for their tea


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Dude... if you have to go through her texts = no trust = no relationship.
> 
> Do we live in a world where our partners can't have friends of the opposite sex??
> 
> If she had something to hide, I ASSURE you... she wouldn't let her phone out of her sight (around you) for one min.


Yes we do live in that world and Not everyone is as cunnin as you

My ex got caught slippin with texts from me on her phone the other day


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

zack amin said:


> what happened to your shoes


lost my shoes, tshirt, wallet with 600 euros, phone and dignity on the first night...came back to hotel, borrowed 50 euro's of mate to go get a hooker, but met an American bird and sleeping with her on the beach...was epic night


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> No I'm a big boy sir. I have realistic views on men and in most circumstances they want to have sex with a hot girl, friend or not.


So you don't let your mrs talk to men?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

resten said:


> They're only fooling themselves
> 
> Gunna stop this now.
> 
> As you were


Please don't cast aspirations that being gay is a choice or fooling themselves, it is very offensive.

As for stopping, I wasn't aware you'd started anything. :cool2:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol @ the responses!

Only male friends that women have who wouldn't fukc them given half the chance are either gay or still virgins

Wake up people!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Please don't cast aspirations that being gay is a choice or fooling themselves, it is very offensive.
> 
> As for stopping, I wasn't aware you'd started anything. :cool2:


also props are hot! my OH is a prop..so they probably do want to have wild crazy sex with you


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

barsnack said:


> lost my shoes, tshirt, wallet with 600 euros, phone and dignity on the first night...came back to hotel, borrowed 50 euro's of mate to go get a hooker, but met an American bird and sleeping with her on the beach...was epic night


hate it when that happens


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

lukeee said:


> So you don't let your mrs talk to men?


Of course I do, but in a controlling way


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol @ the responses!
> 
> Only male friends that women have who wouldn't fukc them given half the chance are either gay or still virgins
> 
> Wake up people!


Ah a man of the world I see


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol @ the responses!
> 
> Only male friends that women have who wouldn't fukc them given half the chance are either gay or still virgins
> 
> Wake up people!


try telling that to a women


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I have a female friend who caught her guy out only last Friday because she had suspicion to have a look on his unlocked phone.
> 
> Suspicion was well justified too, he send her two slightly different goodnight messages one night (obviously meant for two people), she confronted him, he flatly denied it. So she checked. Turned out he was arranging a sexy evening with some girl.
> 
> Idiot didn't lock it, so it does happen.


Owch! See those texts weren't about work and I can see how she got suspicious. He was an idiot and half then!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> *Please don't cast aspirations that being gay is a choice or fooling themselves, it is very offensive. *
> 
> As for stopping, I wasn't aware you'd started anything. :cool2:


 :lol: Wasn't being serious - 2 gay family members, many gay friends, a generally very liberal attitude and living in Brighton - I think I'm vaguely aware.

AND my daily dose of Team Darkness shaft


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol @ the responses!
> 
> Only male friends that women have who wouldn't fukc them given half the chance are either gay or still virgins
> 
> Wake up people!


THIS lol^^^


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> No I'm a big boy sir. I have realistic views on men and in most circumstances they want to have sex with a hot girl, friend or not.


To an extent I agree. Friends or not, if both parties are single then I can't imagine many men turning down an attractive woman.

However, by your logic no men can be real friends with an attractive woman and only pretend. This is mostly only true if:

1. You're a cvnt

2. You have no control over your weeney

I have plenty of female friends, some have been very close. Would I with the attractive ones if they came on to me? Very likely. Did I befriend because they were attractive? No. Will I try to get in to their panties? Unlikely.

All imo of course. If there's one thing you can't generalise, it's human behaviour.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

would be interesting to see the ages of men who agree compared to those who disagree.

Also, what constitutes a friendship, so is a woman allowed to go for a drink with a man or is that too far, or can a woman text a man a few times? because i have texted about 20 or so today telling them my OH's fears so they know going into his stag do..have i unwittingly unleashed a potential orgy?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

barsnack said:


> lost my shoes, tshirt, wallet with 600 euros, phone and dignity on the first night...came back to hotel, borrowed 50 euro's of mate to go get a hooker, but met an American bird and sleeping with her on the beach...was epic night


 I think you need to start another one of your epic date night threads to tell us the FULL story! :thumb:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> To an extent I agree. Friends or not, if both parties are single then I can't imagine many men turning down an attractive woman.
> 
> However, by your logic no men can be real friends with an attractive woman and only pretend. This is mostly only true if:
> 
> ...


i thinkthis is the point, the little lads who dont want their women talking to boys are worried that its not the MAN instigating things, but their woo-man


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> :lol: Wasn't being serious - 2 gay family members, many gay friends, a generally very liberal attitude and living in Brighton - I think I'm vaguely aware.
> 
> AND my daily dose of Team Darkness shaft


no death penaltys then


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

zack amin said:


> no death penaltys then


Death penalty is too good for some people


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> :lol: Wasn't being serious - 2 gay family members *one of them is me*, many gay *ex boy*friends, a generally very liberal/*laid back legs in the air pre-lubed* attitude and living in Brighton - I think I'm vaguely aware.
> 
> AND my daily dose of Team Darkness shaft *that id love to be on the end of *


Edited mate


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Interesting situation - to throw some thoughts on from my own experience.

Short story - GF ran off with a guy she works with after shagging him at reading festival

Long story - Guy was texting and being "her good friend" for about 6 months prior, i had no issue with her having male friends however it later became apparent that he had been sniffing at her backside for months on end and convincing her everytime we had an argument that i was a douche and she should break up with me. We had a big fight and she slept with him. End of story and i told her to bugger off.

In agreement with some of the above, ALL mens consider sleeping with EVERY woman they interact with. If we get a chance to sew seeds we will do it.

If he's bothering to txt her he wants to shag her - if he hasnt already.

Apart from being honest and asking who there isnt much you can do to calm your nerves, but if she says nothing is going on it's your call whether to trust her.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I think you need to start another one of your epic date night threads to tell us the FULL story! :thumb:


my do an Ibiza female thread when I come in from lunch, detailing the women I met...yeah, wll have one up after 2pm, nothing else to do


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Edited mate


 :lol: subtle


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> would be interesting to see the ages of men who agree compared to those who disagree.
> 
> Also, what constitutes a friendship, so is a woman allowed to go for a drink with a man or is that too far, or can a woman text a man a few times? because i have texted about 20 or so today telling them my OH's fears so they know going into his stag do..have i unwittingly unleashed a potential orgy?


bukake party


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> Yes we do live in that world and Not everyone is as cunnin as you
> 
> My ex got caught slippin with texts from me on her phone the other day


Not cunning. Know the signs from one of my awesome ex's.

Breda, You and I are friends and we don't fvck. So hush!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

resten said:


> :lol: Wasn't being serious - 2 gay family members, many gay friends, a generally very liberal attitude and living in Brighton - I think I'm vaguely aware.
> 
> AND my daily dose of Team Darkness shaft


Is Brighton the gay hube of England, always thought it was S****horpe


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> would be interesting to see the ages of men who agree compared to those who disagree.
> 
> Also, what constitutes a friendship, so is a woman allowed to go for a drink with a man or is that too far, or can a woman text a man a few times? because i have texted about 20 or so today telling them my OH's fears so they know going into his stag do..have i unwittingly unleashed a potential orgy?


Yes, I suspect the ages would be very telling, though I guess it all comes down to confidence and self-esteem and lack of tren at its heart.

I think at the next p1ss up he's going to end up doing some kind of forfeit! Gawd could you imagine the sweaty rugby smell from that kind of orgy. :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Is Brighton the gay hube of England, always thought it was S****horpe


My mouth says no, but my ring says yes


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

zack amin said:


> bukake party


pros- any skin dryness would be diminshed

cons- ew..just eww...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Not cunning. Know the signs from one of my awesome ex's.
> 
> Breda, You and I are friends and we don't fvck. So hush!


have you ever met tho? that could change things. I heard breda is well endowed


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes, I suspect the ages would be very telling, though I guess it all comes down to confidence and self-esteem and lack of tren at its heart.
> 
> I think at the next **** up he's going to end up doing some kind of forfeit! Gawd could you imagine the sweaty rugby smell from that kind of orgy. :lol:


he is not very happy.. no one knew about his fear of spiders or face touching until now.

OOPS.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Not cunning. Know the signs from one of my awesome ex's.
> 
> Breda, You and I are friends and we don't fvck. So hush!


Yeah but if you offered it him do you really think he would decline?!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> i thinkthis is the point, the little lads who dont want their women talking to boys are worried that its not the MAN instigating things, but their woo-man


Surely not!! A man, I mean boy, being paranoid? everyman wants to fcuk his woman???? God dam those red blooded men that think lifes a porno!

Whatever next, drink Gin & tonic and you must be a gay :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Ah a man of the world I see


Thing is this was discussed yesterday. A guy who claimed to have been friends for years with this attractive girl, to the point where her bf dumped her because of it... he thought that odd. I asked him if he's never ever one thought about sexy time with her, he said of course he had, but wouldn't do anything out of trust.

Great, that's all fair and well, exactly how it should work.

But... not every guy is happy with a thin veil of trust being the only thing between another guy and your miss's knickers. Especially when on occasions it can be so easily eroded by a by a bit of alcohol and lust.

Now I'm not saying this is how my mind works, might do, might not... you don't know until you're in that exact situation, but I don't think bad of the op or his relationship because of the state he's worked himself up into.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

zack amin said:


> have you ever met tho? that could change things. I heard breda is well endowed


Breda's too much of a romantic type. Blankets, snuggles and spooning are more his style


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> i thinkthis is the point, the little lads who dont want their women talking to boys are worried that its not the MAN instigating things, but their woo-man


I'm 35 miss. I'm 6'2", 21st, so quite MANly as MAN goes. Maybe I have the mind of a boy though lol?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

barsnack said:


> my do an Ibiza female thread when I come in from lunch, detailing the women I met...yeah, wll have one up after 2pm, nothing else to do


AWESOME!!! :rockon:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I'm 35 miss. I'm 6'2", 21st, so quite MANly as MAN goes. Maybe I have the mind of a boy though lol?


i think you do.

on the other hand you could be useful on the rugby team as second row.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah but if you offered it him do you really think he would decline?!


Hahah most likely. Just call me 'repellent'


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> Breda's too much of a romantic type. Blankets, snuggles and spooning are more his style


Barry White... Petals...


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> have i unwittingly unleashed a potential orgy?


yes, yes you have


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> have you ever met tho? that could change things. I heard breda is well endowed


So is one of my horses mate


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Barry White... Petals...


Oh Queenie, you know how to treat a man


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> I'm 35 miss. I'm 6'2", 21st, so quite MANly as MAN goes. Maybe I have the mind of a boy though lol?


or maybe you just have young boys on the brain


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> yes, yes you have


hmmm. i'd better hoover then. cant be gangbanging with dust around!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Not cunning. Know the signs from one of my awesome ex's.
> 
> Breda, You and I are friends and we don't fvck. So hush!


If we had met more than twice we'd either be fukin or there'd be some serious questions raised about our friendship

So for now we can remain whatsapp friends


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> Breda's too much of a romantic type. Blankets, snuggles and spooning are more his style


I think someone sounds jealous he may get shown up, heard bredas a major player in the nastiness game. maybe you should both go and compare lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> So is one of my horses mate


I hope your not playing with it


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> hmmm. i'd better hoover then. cant be gangbanging with dust around!


and obv you know that if there's lambrini and re-runs of the IT crowd running in the background then count me in :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

zack amin said:


> I think someone sounds jealous he may get shown up, heard bredas a major player in the nastiness game. maybe you should both go and compare lol


As long as it wasn't first thing in the morning, we all know I grow as the day goes on


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> I hope your not playing with it


Nope but im happy to offer his services for a small fee if your interested Zack?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> and obv you know that if there's lambrini and re-runs of the IT crowd running in the background then count me in :thumb:


why not! i dont have a chair but im sure there will be lots of crying


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

barsnack said:


> or maybe you just have young boys on the brain


do you constitute as a young boy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

zack amin said:


> have you ever met tho? that could change things. I heard breda is well endowed


You heard correct... it is not a myth



resten said:


> Breda's too much of a romantic type. Blankets, snuggles and spooning are more his style


You're right mate! Nice fresh smellin sheets and a bottle of champaz is the way forward but I know some men who wont fork out for a can of coke


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Owch! See those texts weren't about work and I can see how she got suspicious. He was an idiot and half then!


Worst thing is is she's considering swallowing the "I don't know what I was doing, my head is all over the place" line. Surprising as she's usually a strong person in these sorts of situations. Just goes to show how feelings can mess with your head.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Nope but im happy to offer his services for a small fee if your interested Zack?


you shouldn't be allowed animals, offering them out for beastiality isn't funny business, im calling the rspca


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> do you constitute as a young boy


How much money do you have on you and he may do


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> Oh Queenie, you know how to treat a man


I know, if he's lucky I might even take him to Nando's with a fully stamped Nando's card 

(P.s Have you got any left?) Ha!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

zack amin said:


> I think someone sounds jealous he may get shown up, heard bredas a major player in the nastiness game. maybe you should both go and compare lol


I cant play with that guy he's a wrong'un


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> you shouldn't be allowed animals, offering them out for beastiality isn't funny business, im calling the rspca


Im sure he will be fine mate, he is miles bigger than you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> If we had met more than twice we'd either be fukin or there'd be some serious questions raised about our friendship
> 
> So for now we can remain whatsapp friends


And you think I'M a wrong'un?? lol.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

lukeee said:


> How much money do you have on you and he may do


Only got some coins on me?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Only got some coins on me?


That'll do


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

@stu8

Please be sure to report back with your findings this evening

Probably best to start a new thread though!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> @stu8
> 
> Please be sure to report back with your findings this evening
> 
> Probably best to start a new thread though!!


Good point!

Can we please bring the thread back on topic so Paul doesn't lock this one!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> And you think I'M a wrong'un?? lol.


You are n all. I think you two should link up and be wrong'uns together sparks amongst other bodily fluids would fly


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Im sure he will be fine mate, he is miles bigger than you


Well he's bound to be after you've been hanging out the back of him, or we still talking about the front side


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> why not! i dont have a chair but im sure there will be lots of crying


i prefer my own special place for post sex crying but if everyone's doing it i suppose i'll be alright

well this day has turned on it's head, ths morning i was too scared to get out of bed becuae i couldn't decide if today was the day to use my new toothbrush and it all got a bit too much so i phoned in sick and went back to sleep (crying over my toothbrush situation obv, i still think there' maybe 3 more days use in the other one, i still don't know what to do) and just a few hours later i've been invited to an emotionaly unstable sex party :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Worst thing is is she's considering swallowing the "I don't know what I was doing, my head is all over the place" line. Surprising as she's usually a strong person in these sorts of situations. Just goes to show how feelings can mess with your head.


Those pesky feelings. Dare I ask if you are there as a supporting friend? He knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry to shatter the illusions on here but I have many (attractive) female friends that I have no intention of having sex at. I regularly text 3-4 of them to chat and see how they are, not once has the thought crossed my mind. So not sure if i'm broken or everyone else is?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> Well he's bound to be after you've been hanging out the back of him, or we still talking about the front side


Mate he is 17h, you would need a step ladder to hang out the back of him lol..

So you fancy yourself as a bit of a rodeo rider eh? :wink:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

megatron said:


> Sorry to shatter the illusions on here but I have many (attractive) female friends that I have no intention of having sex at. I regularly text 3-4 of them to chat and see how they are, not once has the thought crossed my mind. So not sure if i'm broken or everyone else is?


Why do you list your degrees in your signature?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> i prefer my own special place for post sex crying but if everyone's doing it i suppose i'll be alright
> 
> well this day has turned on it's head, ths morning i was too scared to get out of bed becuae i couldn't decide if today was the day to use my new toothbrush and it all got a bit too much so i phoned in sick and went back to sleep (crying over my toothbrush situation obv, i still think there' maybe 3 more days use in the other one, i still don't know what to do) and just a few hours later i've been invited to an emotionaly unstable sex party :thumb:


your day is looking up!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

megatron said:


> Sorry to shatter the illusions on here but I have many (attractive) female friends that I have no intention of having sex at. I regularly text 3-4 of them to chat and see how they are, not once has the thought crossed my mind. So not sure if i'm broken or everyone else is?


Not broken mate, just gay 

(Joking)



resten said:


> Why do you list your degrees in your signature?


See above!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Those pesky feelings. Dare I ask if you are there as a supporting friend? He knew exactly what he was doing.


Purely 100% friends yes. I can assure you I don't want to sleep with her...

...but only because in this instance we've slept together in the past, only once it's out the system is true 'friends only' a possibility lol


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

megatron said:


> Sorry to shatter the illusions on here but I have many (attractive) female friends that I have no intention of having sex at. I regularly text 3-4 of them to chat and see how they are, not once has the thought crossed my mind. So not sure if i'm broken or everyone else is?


You're not alone. I wouldn't risk what I have going, my relationship with my wife and my family. Trust is everything in a relationship. It gives you both the freedom to enjoy your life together and also those interests you don't share.

I regularly go away for weekends with friends and some of them are female. I often share a room or a tent with friends, sometimes the female ones. My wife bothers not one jot because she trusts me. Likewise, my wife can go away for a weekend as she chooses and I don't spend my time fretting that she might be wrapped around some other bloke, because I trust her. Life is a lot simpler and a whole lot less stressful if you find someone you can trust and learn how to trust.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

resten said:


> Why do you list your degrees in your signature?


I believe the phrase would be "to let weak bitches know what's up"

Actually I find the stereotype of knuckle-dragging oafs as bodybuilders needs adjusting.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

megatron said:


> I believe the phrase would be "to let weak bitches know what's up"
> 
> Actually I find the stereotype of knuckle-dragging oafs as bodybuilders needs adjusting.


Bitches be loving dem "honz" and dem dark cisco qualifications


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

women think men and women can just be friends, i put this to the test the other day as my chick said she believes believe this as well

funnily enough my mrs wasnt too happy about me going for a drink with a girl (who she has met)

imo men and women cant be friends 99% of the time without there being an attraction/willing to fvck the other one on one side of the pair

my girls doesnt have male friends anymore, nothing to do with me but she has seen that the ones who she thought were just friends always wanted something in the end. women have no idea how long a man will wait there hoping to feel the warmth at some point


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

resten said:


> Bitches be loving dem "honz" and dem dark cisco qualifications


You forgot to mention his bodybuilding achievements. Which are likewise impressive.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> You forgot to mention his bodybuilding achievements. Which are likewise impressive.


I also forgot to mention his eyes. They're pretty.

Anything else I've not mentioned which you feel should be addressed?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> I also forgot to mention his eyes. They're pretty.
> 
> Anything else I've not mentioned which you feel should be addressed?


YOUR HEAD LOOK S REALLY SMALL IN THAT PHOTO

there i said it, its out now, i am at peace.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> YOUR HEAD LOOK S REALLY SMALL IN THAT PHOTO
> 
> there i said it, its out now, i am at peace.


I've only got GCSEs, A-Levels and a BSc Hons - no need for anything bigger


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

resten said:


> Bitches be loving dem "honz" and dem dark cisco qualifications


I am CCNA, (cisco qual)

does that make me attractive?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> I've only got GCSEs, A-Levels and a BSc Hons - no need for anything bigger


and one hand


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

resten said:


> I also forgot to mention his eyes. They're pretty.
> 
> Anything else I've not mentioned which you feel should be addressed?


I am in awe, you have x-ray vision, that's so cool! Although how you can see through his hand enough to focus on his eyes, but not through his head will perplex me for a while.

As for anything else, it was a refreshing change to read a switch up in your MO.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I am CCNA, (cisco qual)
> 
> does that make me attractive?


I've got my CWNA study book in front of me.

I must confess to preferring MERU kit over Cisco when it comes to Wireless though



MunchieBites said:


> and one hand


I've got two. One is touching my penis


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> and one hand


  His avatar really disturbs you doesn't it?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

resten said:


> I've got my CWNA study book in front of me.
> 
> I must confess to preferring MERU kit over Cisco when it comes to Wireless though


Networking is gay, shortly after getting CCNA I fcked of to be an oracle DBA

Got OCA instead

OCP studying now


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> His avatar really disturbs you doesn't it?


I just can't see past the small looking head and one hand..his head was normal sized in his other one and i dont like change


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Networking is gay, shortly after getting CCNA I fcked of to be an oracle DBA
> 
> Got OCA instead
> 
> OCP studying now


It's not gay when you're installing the networks in all girl schools


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> I've got my CWNA study book in front of me.
> 
> I must confess to preferring MERU kit over Cisco when it comes to Wireless though
> 
> I've got two. One is touching my penis


that is reassuring


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

resten said:


> It's not gay when you're installing the networks in all girl schools


How often does that opportunity arrive lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> How often does that opportunity arrive lol


All the time when your company specialises in educational institutes :lol:


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> @stu8
> 
> Please be sure to report back with your findings this evening
> 
> Probably best to start a new thread though!!


Any news yet..?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Ahhh she has probably deleted them all now


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In after OP killed her and went on the run!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

So, a lads gf gets pumped silly off a guy from work and tells him she was on a girls night out? And he puts it all on here? Why on earth set yourself up for the humiliation after already having someone test drive your mrs?

This site never ever fails to surprise me :lol:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

so what happend OP? or should i just wait for the 6oclock news tonight?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

so was she giving half the office handjobs or not?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

My Mrs is constantly surprised when the 'nice guys' that she is 'just friends' with end up saying something sleazy or try it on.

I've given up pointing it out to her, these days I just roll my eyes when I see she is texting a guy from work or suddenly messaging some guy she went to school with on facebook. Most guys can't keep up the nice guy act for long before they try to move things forward and she gets the hint that they are only talking to he because they are after a piece.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Dude... if you have to go through her texts = no trust = no relationship.
> 
> Do we live in a world where our partners can't have friends of the opposite sex??
> 
> If she had something to hide, I ASSURE you... she wouldn't let her phone out of her sight (around you) for one min.


This! Women are exactly the same. I talk to a lot of lasses and I get the odd text every now and then but am I ****ed gonna mention it to the missus as she's a jealous ****er and honestly thinks I am trying to **** everything in sight. Actually not the case.

However, the fact you can't trust her, saw the message notification AND don't know who he is is playing absolute tricks with you mate. It's a bit suspect that she is staying at a mates from works, but it could be legit (logistics etc).

Only way to be 100% sure is just man the **** up and ask her. Explain it to her EXACTLY how you did to us in the original thread and I can guarantee you that you will either:

a - breathe a sigh of relief at how much of a pillock you've been

b - have the rug pulled out from underneath you as she admits to doing the nasty with another man.

It's up to you how you react to it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If my wife cheated on me I would not want to know.

I don't hold hostages, and if she wants/wanted to leave, I would help her pack and allow her to be as happy as she wants to be what ever direction she wants to go.

But jealousy is like a cancer, once you let it in, it will grow till it consumes you.

My first wife back in 1985 was a topless dancer, I actually thought I could handle it.

Over time I got jealous, then it turned into possessiveness, insecurity, and controlling.

In the end my worst fear came into action because of what the thoughts I had.

I mean we all can have a jealous thought, but once we keep that going in our heads on a day to day basis, and keep that thought/thoughts in our head, it will ruin your relationship.

We make by the most part our universe's.

Those negative attributes are not a good thing for men to have.

My wife has accused me of cheating, and defending myself like you know what time I go to work, and my routine is minute by minute the same each day, does not work.

Only thing that worked is when I said that if I am constantly accused of cheating, then I might as well be guilty of it.

Problem solved.

I think one of the problems is once we are with someone, instead of enjoying together, building together, we want to think of them as a possession.

This is a big problem, as it is not true.

The original poster (which somehow changed his name), should do nothing, and realize that there is pain in his actions looking into someone's phone, nothing good will come from asking what is what on her phone.

It is not locked as she trusts him, nor messages deleted as nothing to hide, and to think most all this anxiety was from an action that never should have been acted upon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

So I take it stu8 has deleted his account??

So maybe his fears were realised !!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> So I take it stu8 has deleted his account??
> 
> So maybe his fears were realised !!


It seems he has changed his name to @leandreams

Cunning stunt there pal!

I've used this gif once already today but Fukc it, seems appropriate.....


----------



## Ryan-1991 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well..


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

WTF have i missed ???


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Still waiting !!!

@leandreams


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

@leandreams spill the beans


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope this is a case of no news is good news for you dude!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

@leandreams I need closure.


----------



## Willapp (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe he's still waiting for the concrete to set on his 'new garden feature'... :death:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Willapp said:


> Maybe he's still waiting for the concrete to set on his 'new garden feature'... :death:


nice to see you maintaining 1 post per year. don't be getting giddy


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> nice to see you maintaining 1 post per year. don't be getting giddy


lmao! see you next year @Willapp


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> nice to see you maintaining 1 post per year. don't be getting giddy


He's only got to hit 19 posts to get this 'posts per day' average to register at 0.01

Edit: unless of course 0.006 is enough to round it up, in which case he only needs to hit 11! Come on @Willapp you can do it


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Willapp said:


> Maybe he's still waiting for the concrete to set on his 'new garden feature'... :death:


If he is - word to the wise - not that I've ever done, this, right - just wanna clear that right up. Don't, I repeat DON'T finger write your initials, and "wos 'ere 2013" in it...

Two words: read them and let them sink in... plausible deniability.

Of course, I'm just joking about this. No, really, I am. Honest.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

2004mark said:



> He's only got to hit 19 posts to get this 'posts per day' average to register at 0.01
> 
> Edit: unless of course 0.006 is enough to round it up, in which case he only needs to hit 11!


you need to get out more mate :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> you need to get out more mate :lol:


Believe it or not I'm well busy today as well. Got a client something to preview their new quote system tomorrow... not even started yet, just working myself up to it lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> If he is - word to the wise - not that I've ever done, this, right - just wanna clear that right up. Don't, I repeat DON'T finger write your initials, and "wos 'ere 2013" in it...
> 
> Two words: read them and let them sink in... plausible deniability.
> 
> Of course, I'm just joking about this. No, really, I am. Honest.


Not quite on the same level, but once I put my foot through a wall in my room in a Travelodge.

Nipped down to B&Q, got myself some ready mixed plaster, a trowel, some colour match paint (from a piece of the wall I took with me) and a news paper to pack it out with.

Only when I finished patching it up did I realise It stuffed it full of that days newspaper lol

(looked terrible btw)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Not quite on the same level, but once I put my foot through a wall in my room in a Travelodge.
> 
> Nipped down to B&Q, got myself some ready mixed plaster, a trowel, some colour match paint (from a piece of the wall I took with me) and a news paper to pack it out with.
> 
> ...


could you have not just moved the telly in front of it or something


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> could you have not just moved the telly in front of it or something


It was right next to the bad :whistling:

Did consider hanging a radiator but that would have cost more lol


----------



## Ryan-1991 (Aug 27, 2011)

2004mark said:


> It was right next to the bad :whistling:
> 
> Did consider hanging a radiator but that would have cost more lol


But did they realise?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ryan-1991 said:


> But did they realise?


Never heard anything back from them... but yeah, I'm sure someone would have realised soon lol

Was cracked from where I had the hairdryer on it and a few finger prints in the middle when I checked to see if it was dry... plus the paint wasn't a good match. Considered painting the whole wall, but had a hangover and thought it was just getting silly :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Any updates?

Bump:lol:


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Willapp said:


> Maybe he's still waiting for the concrete to set on his 'new garden feature'... :death:


You forgot the disclaimer I'll make one for you incase by the time you come back to post your annual post you may be banned.

Willapp does not condone any types violance on women especially any acts involving in the burial under patios.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

artful_dodger87 said:


> You forgot the disclaimer I'll make one for you incase by the time you come back to post your annual post you may be banned.
> 
> Willapp does not condone any types violance on women especially any acts involving in the burial under patios.


Well done for safe guarding @Willapp's membership status :thumb: The forum would be a poorer place with out his nuggets of wisdom.

In fact I think we should all do something as a group to recognise his pure unshakable consistency throughout these dark dark years.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Scrap that shit... turns out he's been two timing us: http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/members/Willapp


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

@leandreams WTF happend!


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Scrap that shit... turns out he's been two timing us: http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/members/Willapp


No wonder he posts annually he's a globe trotter writing reviews.

I'll never use trip advisor it put me off every holiday I've been on.

Disclaimer in no way does my views reflect any reviews willapp may write on trip advisor.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

artful_dodger87 said:


> No wonder he posts annually he's a globe trotter writing reviews.
> 
> I'll never use trip advisor it put me off every holiday I've been on.
> 
> Disclaimer in no way does my views reflect any reviews willapp may write on trip advisor.


I know... it's like Whicker's World or something!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

@leandreams you were online last night, where's the update?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm very disappointed with the lack of an update ????


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like his girl was getting covered in human snow then.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

like a plasterers radio


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, the silence must mean it dint end well..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

poor lad. hope he hasnt killed her and took the fella hostage


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

@leandreams

Maybe he's not getting my mentions, someone else give it a go


----------

